# Horizon Yacht Charters-Grenada



## MGFraser (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

We are considering chartering next July with Horizon out of Grenada (specifically the Catlina 38).

Can anyone comment on Horizon-Grenada and this specific boat?

Ratings from sailonline seems to be quite favourable.

Thanks,

Malcolm Fraser


----------

